

Seven Warning Signs of Bogus Science - bootload
http://www.quackwatch.com/01QuackeryRelatedTopics/signs.html

======
SkyMarshal
TLDR:

 _1\. The discoverer pitches the claim directly to the media.

2\. The discoverer says that a powerful establishment is trying to suppress
his or her work.

3\. The scientific effect involved is always at the very limit of detection.

4\. Evidence for a discovery is anecdotal.

5\. The discoverer says a belief is credible because it has endured for
centuries.

6\. The discoverer has worked in isolation.

7\. The discoverer must propose new laws of nature to explain an observation._

